# Newbie question



## frosty20 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have been thinking about getting into handgun hunting. What would be a good budget minded choice for starting out?


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 21, 2014)

*what game?*

What game will you hunt?
What distances do you expect to shoot from?


I had a T/C Contender pistol with three barrels: 44 magnum,  .30-30 Winchester, and .22LR.  Each barrel was 10" long. I sold the gun and all the barrels for under $600, and that was after a dozen people called me up to lowball me and offered $400 for just the gun and their favorite barrel, with no interest in the other two.

So if you keep an eye on classified ads, you should be able to find a Thompson-Center "contender" single-shot break-open pistol for a decent price, probably $500 for the gun with one barrel, and maybe $800 as a kit with a few other barrels and hopefully at least one decent scope too.


This pic isn't mine, but it's similar to what mine looked like.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 21, 2014)

*Taurus .44 magnum*

If you want a revolver, I think the Taurus "Raging Bull" .44 magnum revolver is a pretty good value for the buck.
Especially a used one, since a lot of those .44 magnum owners want to upgrade to a .454 Casull or other super-big-bore calibers.  

For your first "hunting handgun" a .44 magnum is fine, and you can load 44 special rounds in it when you don't need a lot of power, or for shooters who can't tolerate much recoil. You can get .44 Spl cowboy action pistol loads that are very mild. Or you can get Buffalo Bore or Cor-Bon .44 Mag loads that will lay a serious smackdown on big game.

Get the 8" barrel. Longer is better for hunting, or anytime you want the best accuracy.

ANOTHER OPTION:  Ruger Redhawk.  The regular Redhawk is cheaper, but it's not as easy to mount a scope on.  The Super Redhawk is the more modern style, ready for Ruger scope rings and your optics.

***********************

Iron sight option:  For under $600 you should be able to get a brand new Taurus Tracker  .357 magnum revolver , stainless steel, with a 6.5" barrel.  It's got adjustable open sights, and for $50 you can buy a scope base that replaces the rear sight.  But even with open sights you should be able to hunt deer at 50 yards, once you get skilled with it. With a scope, a 50-yard shot should be easy if you have a padded rest to lean you arms or hands on.


----------



## frosty20 (Sep 21, 2014)

Mainly will be hunting deer and hogs. Max distance will be around 50 yds


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 21, 2014)

If your budget allows a 44 mag revolver would be a good choice. You might find a used blackhawk for around 5-600 if you shop around.
A .357 would also due if you kept the range down to 50 yds or less.
There are a plethora of choices limited only by your wallet.


----------



## bigm (Sep 21, 2014)

*Pistol*

Cva makes a good pistol in 243 you can buy the package at bass pro with red dot scope and case for around 400.00 they have been out for awhile but had trouble being able to import them so bass pro just got their first shipment they might still have some or you could order one,i got one and it is really accurate i also have a s&w 44 and i like the cva better


----------



## fishinjim88 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ruger make some good revolvers . I would suggest a 41 mag , recoil is more like the 357 with knock down more like the 44


----------



## jmoser (Jan 16, 2015)

A used Ruger SA in 44 mag is the best value you can hope for.  Usually plenty for sale; they are built like tanks and cosmetics aside used is normally as good as new.

Get a 5.5"-7.5" Super Blackhawk and dont look back.

If you practice enough iron sights will do out to 50 yards; you can add a red dot later on for not too much $$ if you prefer.  Dot beats a scope inside 75 yards IMHO, I have both setups.


----------



## Klondike (Jan 16, 2015)

So from one newbie to another I just bought a Ruger Blackhawk convertible in 45 long colt and 45 ACP.  45 ACP lets you practice and +P 45 long colt will do everything a 44 mag will do and some argue better.

$500 out the door


----------



## Bam Bam (Jan 19, 2015)

44 mag!!!!!!!! You Choose the Brand- Taurus,Ruger,S&W,etc.etc!!!!!
My Choice! Taurus 8 3/8 inch Revolver


----------



## frosty20 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thnx for all the responses. I have thought about a Contender but finding one in my budget is hard. I have also thought about the revolvers but I believe I may save up for this one


----------



## Dub (Jan 28, 2015)

frosty20 said:


> Thnx for all the responses. I have thought about a Contender but finding one in my budget is hard. I have also thought about the revolvers but I believe I may save up for this one



Lawd have mercy!

That could work really well.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Jan 28, 2015)

Whoa.  I'd love to send some Underwood Ammo through that thing.  Can't wait to see what velocity they get out of it.  

I have a G29 10mm with a heavier spring and an extended Lone Wolf barrel.  Works for my needs.  Have yet to take something with it, but I carry it waiting on the opportunity.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 28, 2015)

Klondike said:


> So from one newbie to another I just bought a Ruger Blackhawk convertible in 45 long colt and 45 ACP.  45 ACP lets you practice and +P 45 long colt will do everything a 44 mag will do and some argue better.
> 
> $500 out the door


Be careful. 

Direct quote from the Sierra Reloading Manual.

"Although it has internal capacity comparable to that of the .44 Magnum, the thickness and strength of the .45 Colt cartridge case is much less than that of the .44 Magnum, imposing a limiting factor upon the older cartridge which cannot be avoided."

A quote from the Speer Reloading Manual.

"Some handloaders have assembled .45 Colt loads that exceed the pressures of the .44 Magnum! The .45 Colt case is not as strong as the .44 Magnum case and you must not attempt to load it as high, regardless of the gun model."

The following quote is again from the section of the Speer Reloading Manual devoted to high pressure .45 Colt loads for the Blackhawk and Contender.

"We recommend that these loads be used in new or once-fired cases known to be of recent manufacture."


----------



## Klondike (Feb 1, 2015)

660griz said:


> Be careful.
> 
> Direct quote from the Sierra Reloading Manual.
> 
> ...



Surprised there is general fear mongering in a reloading manual and that statement could apply to any cartridge.  reloading is a science and the science on the 44 mag vs 45 LC loaded just needs to be followed.

44 mag 240gr bullet H110 24 gr CUP 36,200
45 LC 240 gr bullet H110 28 gr CUP 30,000

Velocity is nearly identical.

As on any reloading project follow the manual(s) and begin with the starting load and examine cases

Starline brass doesn't hurt and don't use the cases too many times


----------



## rosewood (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah, gonna call BlowingSmoke from sierra on that one.  I have compared them and the .45 colt brass as just as thick as any .44 mag brass.  I have loaded up .454 casull equivalent loads in the .45 colt brass and shoot them routinely out of my .454 casull rifle and my brother's taurus pistol.  Nary a problem and no signs of excessive pressure.  That is their lawyers "CoverYourButt" talk.

Also following up on Klondike's reload data, any equivalent weight bullet and powder/type weight, the .45 colt will have lower pressure than the .44 mag.  Simple physics.  More volume is gonna have less pressure all else being the same.

Follow all standard practices on reloading and you will be safe.  And only load hotter 45 colts in guns known to handle such.  I.E. Ruger, TC, Freedom Arms.  Never in a S&W, taurus 45 colt or lesser peacemaker knockoffs.  Oh and definitely not a Judge or Governor unless it is the Raging Judge (.454casull capable).  The cylinder walls on those worry me with standard loads.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 2, 2015)

rosewood said:


> More volume is gonna have less pressure all else being the same.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Klondike (Feb 4, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> rosewood said:
> 
> 
> > More volume is gonna have less pressure all else being the same.
> ...


----------



## rosewood (Feb 4, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> rosewood said:
> 
> 
> > More volume is gonna have less pressure all else being the same.
> ...


----------

